# Hi 2 everyone going 2 sheffield! part 9



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all xx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning all,
Have just put Rach out of her misery! Can't believe it but they phoned late!!! 
But it was worth the wait.............. All 5 have fertilised!!     
I'm so excited, I can't believe it!!  
ET is on Monday at 1300 with my acu with Dr Zhao at 1230   Lolly if you're reading this I can wholeheartedly recommend Dr Zhao too!! 
So just praying now that the little embies go onto divide thru to Monday - everything crossed!
Clure and Rach, yep the job does have its bad points.. eg location in relation to certain mad people!!! Only messing   I love you really! Can't believe the timing... i'm gonna have to delay getting my result till after the interview - there's only so many things i can have on my mind!!!
Rach, don't envy you your morning... there's only so much pain a girl can take!!
mm mars bar ice creams - i want one!!!!
And Claire, what was in your shopping trolley - anything naughty??!! C'mon Rach dish the dirt!! 
Juliet, Very worried about you and Orville, but even more curious about the manoil!!!  You'll obviously have to educate us innocents!!
Puss, Hope you're surviving the 2ww - look forward to joining you on Monday! 
Hi to Pasha and Debs, Speak to you all later
lots of love a very happy Piper xxxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Brilliant news Piper - all hail DH's swimmers!!!!    
I'll be willing them on over the weekend - wow I'm so chuffed for you it's made my day!

Being very good and staying pretty much on the sofa so far.  Feeling a bit tired,  but no probs so far other than the suppositories - what a delight they are!  Getting a bit bored,  but plenty of DVD's to go!

Fingers crossed for Sunflower too!

I'll catch up properly next week girls - when i'm off sofa duty!

ttfn
Puss


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Ay up you lot !!!

Wow..... loads has been going on..... isn't it exciting.  I keep dashing downstairs and telling hubby " Oh, ...... is having EC and .......... has had ET, isn't it fantastic?" He laughs at me ..... he thinks it's funny cause I mention all your names and talk as if I know you all personally!!!  Think he's just beginning to understand how much I enjoy being in contact with you all...... and how valuable it is knowing other people are going though it all.  Also think it stops me from chewing his ears off!!!  Mind you..... tit for tat...... he talks building..... I talk eggs!!!  Hmmmm ........ I can see Counselling on the agenda in the not too distant future!

PIPER...... WOW 5 fertilized...... so so excited for you!  No wonder you're so happy!  I'm sitting here clapping my hands like a loony! Sure everything will be just fine on Monday - be thinking about you!  Did you say you had DR.SHAKER?  If so.... can I pick your brains at somepoint?  Only I've got him too and am absolutely terrified about EC.  Every Gynaecologist I've had can never find my cervix, then at CARE they couldn't find my left ovary!!  So worried it's going to be painful.  Anyway.... have lovely weekend.... look after yourself and all the best for Monday xxx

Puss..... enjoy chilling out... you stay where you are..... keep feeding in the DVD's!  Any films you recommend seeing?  Think I've just found myself a little side line...... hire out all the latest releases to patients at CARE after EC/ET....... got to be a market there somewhere....££££££££.

Clure, Baileypippin,Debs,Sunflower just everyone basically...... hope everything o.k!

Rach..... what you like?  Acupuncture and leg wax all in one day?  Glutten for punishment or what 
Ermmm... work!  I work with Young children with Autism,Speech, Language and Communication Difficulties .... absolutely love it.... but it gets stressful at times.... as I'm sure you'll inderstand! But I  fit in well with them!

Sorry about mardy attack last night..... but DH is really getting to me at moment.  I know I'm lucky and I appreciate he's a "handy Andy" in the home but at the moment we eat breathe and sleep HOUSE.  Think I'm just struggling because I'm getting anxious about starting jabbing on Thursday! We both have different priorities at the moment.  Does Suprefact make you irritable?  Surely can't be any worse than CLOMID? Psycho..... Oh well... if it does, he's experienced the wrath of my tongue before anyway!  Then I'll just feel guilty and burst in to tears!  Ohh happy days!!

Well..... I've done it again ....  kept it short!

Going to inspect what the plasterer is up to..... hope you all have lovely weekend  

Speak soon

lots of love Pasha xxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Pasha,
Of course you can pick my brains!! 
EC this time with Dr Shaker was much better than last time (and even that wasn't bad) As you can see from my posts my left ovary was a real nightmare this time but DR S managed to find it straightaway for ec. I was really panicky b4 and even said to him... if it hurts will you give me more drugs straightaway!!! But have to say only felt tiny pain when they put local in and when they drain the first follicle on each side. And even better, last time after ec i was in quite a lot of pain in my tummy for several days after... this time touch wood I feel ok - although not about to go out and run any marathons!!
Suprefact can give you side effects but everyone is different - my dh said i was a joy to be around and could i take it all the time!!  I was dreadful on clomid - really evil  so i was worried about how i'd be on the suprefact, but i was lucky! Hope you are too, and good luck for your first jab on Thursday!
My dh gets very confused as to who i'm talking about! And has he met them etc. But i think he's grateful coz if i'm on here i'm not chewing his ear off!!
Hope this helps
love Piperxx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi
piper ..what fabulous news, so pleased for you and john,absolutely stoked for you girlie...mmm them pebbles must be the key! damn it i want some pebbles now!!!
cant believe you got your interview same day as you test...my god id be a nervous wreck..but what a celebration it will be when both are a bfp!!! wooo hoo.
hey youll be able to come on all the outings when you live here....is that what your afraid of?
best wishes for monday chuck...im sure youll have some top grade embies out of that lot!x

puss...enjoy the sofa time...but it does get boring! daytime tv here you come...take care hun x

my trolley was full of low fat, low carb, low salt, low sugar ,organic produce....my bodys a temple you know!

right open invite for chinese at the china palace doncaster...thursday say around 6ish....unless anyone has any objections.then i can change it.
they do a buffet...waiter service job..not que up with a tray..basicly you can order as many starters as you want..then its free complimetary duck and pancakes. then you can order as many main courses/rice/noodles etc as you want, i think its about £15 each..maybe less...defo not any more.and its yummola.
if you wanna come let me know cos then i can book the table...juliet ,rach and i will be there. puss you could come too...give you a break from sofa time...and anyone elsex

mmm im hungry now..off to check the cupboards for a scooby snack!

hey pasha...hello.. suprefact...down regs you...like puts you in to the menopause!!!! hot sweats here you come . gives you head ache ..but just guzzle water..dont think i was too bad on it...but then im psychotic at the best of times!
dont worry about e/c theres loads of drugs they can give you.it can be pain free..try not to get too stressed about it....easy said i know.
wow not long till thurs day..thats come round quick are you doin long or short protocol?
enjoy your weekend
lots of love 
our clure xx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Piper, 100% fertilisation, wey hey    That's great news.  My ovaries are in a difficult place so it's nice to know that Dr Shaker is as good as Mr 'go get 'em' Salih  .  When I had last ec the song on the radio was that 'Out of Reach', I could nt stop laughing, but I was off my face.  Fingers crossed for EC  

Love and luck.

Becca
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hey piper...top news for you and john....no wonder your over the moon...is that so much better than your last time...do you think the acupuncture has helped...anyway you got a top result so you could ask for nothing more....hey whats your new job you going for...will you relocate to sunny yorkshire then? 

puss glad you taking it easy on the sofa....whats your regime are you on water and ? what  else are you eating drinking etc...are you taking your pregnacare(or equivalent too).i lived on fresh fruit smoothies and i know you know but no hot baths...and def no caffeine...or sweeteners.. and oh I'm sure Dr zhao told you but  no nookie...well at least not for a week......in the Zita west book it recommends no nookie for a t least 12 weeks..saw mark trying to destroy and burn that page on several occasions then he came up with his own solution......its OK to have it at the chocolate factory (as in milk milk lemonade round the corner chocolate made)!!!!! hes so thought full like that!!!
dying to know how sunflower is...really hoping she going to be the start of all you lot and your new baby bumps.....

pasha great you starting on Thursday...to be hones i dint think it was that bad...i think cos i expected it to  be i was stressed about it but to be honest i thought it took away  any hormones and made me quite nice girl(for a change) no rat woman in site...i was just more stressed a bout the actual injections.......your hubby just wanting to crack on building the nest for hopefully your new arrival....so thats great you cracking on with it...although plaster is  a nightmare for weeks.......now are you having any natural treatments as well or have you decided what your course of action is for your treatment and what you plan to do...x

hey maid marion how was the reflexology and DE fuzz-in session...i really need a massage but bit worried about how comfortable it will be cos i can not lie flat on my tummy anymore but really need my lower back bum and legs getting a pummeling...thought i was gonna get a nice massage last night but by the time i put the dogs to bed...mark was hitting the ZZZZZZZZ S ..my mum and dad got one of those outdoor Jacuzzis...but because it quite warm i can not go in it..Ive been reading you should not emerge yourself in temp more than 99 Fahrenheit...not sure what that is in Celsius but anyway gonna find out and they gonna turn it down so i can go and have some jets on my back....the thing is i love my hot baths..its getting out of the jacuzzi and running over the garden I'm not looking forward to...I'm going to start going to cannons this week..so as before your welcome to  join me...i know i can not get clure to go...think she would rather watch paint dry...i feel like Ive got to strethen my muscles in my back ... hows Murray coming along

hey our clure...yes I'm looking forward to a crispy duck( not the handsome green duck of mi favorite green bird)( and as you seen mark you know hes not as handsome as my Orville..although his undies looking bit baggy like Orville's nappy .........a shoppin expedition is just what i need..although i think your credit card will be safe because I'm not miss impulsive when it comes to shoppin..I'm a great thinker...see it like it  think about it go back a week later to buy it and its gone!!!!!!
also I'm not that impressed with the maternity clothes they all look a bit middle age ..i do need a nice winter coat and some sexy boots so at least i can look bit glam on the outside and a bag lady underneath.....where do you fancy going ...what time do you finish work  do you fancy going trafford centre only take us fifty minutes to get there in the batmobile...but we can just do meadowhall if you want...i might try and change my appointment with the midwife if you want... and we could go Thursday if you would rather make a full afternoon of it finished with loads of MSG at the Chinese!!up to you...

hi deb bee what you up to this weekend...i ve alerted care that you and our clure Will be having treatment together and might be the Christmas crackers  and they said they gonna put one of them flashing red lights up and sirens...and allocated you your own time they dint want the other girls hubby's getting nervous that the madness is anyway connected to the drugs...and that  loose tongue syndrome is a side effect of superfract(hey i got that too...have you heard  me the pot calling the kettle black...
hey need some more chatterboxes to meet up i reckon when we got deb bee and pasha joining us rach clure and piper will realise that I'm quite quiet afterall....!!!
hey no one up for a Christmas get together is it only going to be me an the charlies angels.......ill even look for a panto with Orville in if that keeps you all happy(brainwave or what)

anyway our clure just singned in on messenger so of to chat
love baileypippin xxx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

OOOOOH MY GOD 
FUNNY FUNNY FUNNY FUNNY        .
I AM SAT HERE IN A POOL OF MY OWN WEE. sorry..loose the capitals...juilet i hand over the monopoly on funny to you .that is the best thing i have read in weeks. i knew you liked ricky martin way too much  i know why now...oooh cant stop myself laffin. too funny.

see i told you she was a posh bird folks... hot tub in the garden..woo hoo!!!
yeah your rite  about the gym... get rach to go ,she looked fab in her gym clothes yesterday in tesco...not a bit of cheesy cloth in sight....the last time i was in a gym i was at skool..and most times i twagged games and smoked **** on the field with mi chums...long time ago. hey juilet will you be breakin out the thong and beverley hills sweatshirt?

oh my god ...bring on thursday...ive never been to the trafford center and i get to go in a porsche wooooo hooooo. fan bloody tastic. hey got new pin number this mornin for new credit card...was meant to be for ivf but i hear selfridges calling ..do they do clothes for fat folk?

hey rach.. were the charlies angels me you and juliet.. ive already bagged bein jaclyn smith, juliet bein farrah , so you can be either  cheryl ladd or kate jackman.... but if were talkin new version im being drew .. you two can fight  it out  for lucy lui  or cameron diaz...... suppose theres always bosley.
" once upon a time there were 3 little girls that went to the police academy..... i took them away from all that.. my name is charlie"

oh back to xmas... do you lot wanna do  owt.. the 3 of us are up for a day in london village. either commit soon or well go without you,sorry that sounded bossy...but i gotta sort me shifts out.

ttfn 
claire xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

[" once upon a time there were 3 little girls that went to the police academy..... i took them away from all that.. my name is charlie"


nar nar nar nar.. nar nar nar nar nar nar nar ...see girls dont ever tell me im crazy cos now i know im not alone...our clure is as daft as me...........can you belive it she quoted that word perfect....bet she got nige playing charlie tonite...
anyway gotta get back to tv ant and dec playing your cards right..its ace...oh another delightfull night in front of the tv....just had a whopper and chips....its allowed im eating for two........


yes come on girls even if you dont want to do a full day we could have a little night out somewhere...i know you all got lots commitments and not sure whats happening with treatments or how you might be feeling so i understand that...it is scary meeting new people especially off the internet...but we can gas lots and pull a few christmas crackers...
love baileypippin xx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Bailey, I know what you mean about meeting peeps off the nets.  You could be a right load of weidos for all I know  

Becca x


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

hi everyone ..... promise promise promise...... this is just a quick one!!

Baileypipin/Claire/Piper..... thanks for reassurance about drugs and EC ..... I don't handle pain very well!!  Time just seems to be flying by at the moment.  One more week at work then..... holiday.  Can't wait!
Claire..... to answer your question......I'm on long protocol.

Can anyone recommend any preparation that they have found helpful/useful before starting their treatment?  I have bought loads and loads of fresh pineapple/apple/orange juice and I'm taking folic acid.  Acupuncture is definitely NOT an option for me     That's all I've done so far!  Is it enough?

Out of interest - where do you all live?  I would love to meet up....... if I'm invited   I'll try not to talk too much...... honest!  Only I have a terrible sense of direction and will probably end up in Wales or somewhere ........(no offense to anyone who may be Welsh before I get myself into deep dodo) Hubby would be pleased if I got lost though   Think I need one of those satellite navigation system thingie bobbie what do you mack call its - in my car   Probably wouldn't understand that either!!!  No, seriously - I'd love to meet you all - if I got there.

Anyway..... I'll quit now.... while I'm ahead...... (semi short message - definitely an improvement)
Thanks for support  Oh.... Piper ..... all the best for tomorrow x

Love Pasha  xxxx


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello girls

Well its all over for me this time. I went for blood test on Friday and was told it was a negative result, the level isn't quite under 2 so gotta go back to Care on Wednesday for another blood test, which I'm not looking forward to, stopped meds and have got peroid pains today so looks like af is on its way, I'm absolutely devasted, not much else to say, but I'm sure I'll get over it eventually and hopefully become positive to start all over again.

Love Sunflower x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi sunflower
just wanted to say how really sorry i am for you and your dh.
theres nothing anyone can say to make the situation any better, its so unfair that this is how things turned out... i think everyone was hoping we could cheer you on .
i really am truly sorry , its heart breaking when this happens as a few of us on here know.
look after yourself and take all the time you need to come to terms with whats happened, let it all out ....
maybe if you cant face goin to care your gp could do your bloods.....its so hard to walk back in after the last time you were there.
take care hon.x 
sending you a big cyber  hug
lots of love claire xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Sunflower,
So sorry that you  didn't get good news,  am sending you huge (((hugs))).
I hope Wednesday goes as well for you as possible.
Take all the time you need for you and dh and keep talking!
We're all here for you if you need us
take care
love Piper xx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Sunflower

I'm so sorry to hear your news.  
Take care of each other,  your friends here are thinking of you both.  

We're here when you're ready to talk.

Love Puss x


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Sunflower...

Sorry about your news...... take care...... a bit of time out...... you know where we are

Love Pasha
xxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Awwww...Sunflower, I'm so sorry this wasnt your turn.  I've been thinking about you a lot.  The hell we have to go through to get our dream is aweful and this is the worse part of it all.  You will get there hun with those good people at CARE.  In the mean time concentrate on reclaiming your body and most of all be very kind to yourself as you should be proud of yourself for what you have gone through.

You take care.  Love and  

Becca
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hello sunflower

oh hun im so sorry and dissapointed for you both...been thinking about you all weekend and was hoping it was going to go the other way...ive got no words of wise wisdom to say...just genuinely feel gutted for you xx
always here for you
love baileypippin xxx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

piper

good luck for today hope transfer goes smoothly and your embies are top notch...
love baileypippin xxx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi
just to wish piper all the very best for this morning....hope you get some grade a embies!
love claire x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sunflower - so sorry it didn't work out for you, most of us have been there honey and we truly feel for you, have some time looking after yourself and Dh, we'll always be here if you need us but will understand if you need some time out

Juliet and Clure - I'm flipping sulking now going to the Trafford Centre without me!!!!!! and then I've got to have dinner with you 2 going on about what you bought! Having said that if you've been yakking all day I might get a word in edgeways!

Clures body is a temple apparently yet she's taking us to a Chinese where you stuff yourself silly!, didn't take that much notice of the contents of her trolley so can't comment! I was too busy retrieving the contents of mine after she had deemed them unsuitable!

Juliet - Linda is an expert so will figure out the best way for you to be for having a massage!

Pasha - Your very brave honey being up for meeting the Charlies Angels!! we all live in Doncaster and are meeting for Chinese this Thursday!!! But thinking thats your 1st injection day!!! Maybe too much stress for one day!!!!!!!

Piper - Still got everything crossed for you honey! But have allowed fat cat to uncross his paws as he said he needed a wee! really hoping you get some fab quality ones put back in today! will be thinking of you xx

Had a bit of a fraught time on Saturday, leg waxing was major fun! NOT!!!! 
Acupuncture was a bit water logged as I got in there and didn't stop crying for the whole hour  Not sure I feel much better for it but time will tell! going back in a fortnight!
Bought a lovely new kit on the internet! (steady girls nothing kinky!) its a microscope that you spit on everyday and it tells you when you are ovulating! thought it would be good to get an idea of whats happening with my body prior to starting the Clomid!
Went playing Maid Marion yesterday! Really enjoying it good to do something totally different! Murray is So So keeps trying to do too much and then ending up in bed, but he's still pretty positive that its made a difference! Back at the hospital tomorrow to see his consultant!

lots of love
Rach


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All

Not forgotten you all my rob took me to the  seaside for the weekend and got back today, we had a fab time walking on the beach weather was really nice as well, tried not to talk to much about IVF as i know i think i drive him round the twist with it all    been reading post see how you all are....

Piper - 5 Fertilised thats great news, hope ET went ok today and didnt hurt to much...now hope your resting and following puss on sofa duty...

Rach - Spitting on a microscope.....never heard of one of those before..Do you and murray have to wear the tight when Archerying to get into the role....  

Puss - Hope your still taking it easy..how is the daytime tv has it bored you senseless yet.. ...when is sofa duty over for you..

Pasha - Sounds like your ripping the house apart just think will be nice when its all done..good luck for 1st jab on thursday..

Clure - Your bodies a TEMPLE.....Oh I nearly split my sides laughing... , hows things with you ..Would love to meet up with you all to, Xmas whatever, somewhere easy to get to would be good as I'm alot like pasha have no sense of direction at all...  get lost going to care sometimes... ...rob cannot believe how bad i am.. 

Juliet - How was the jacuzzi did you manage to get one, get the temp turned down know what you mean about hot baths though i love emm always look like a lobster though a fat one at that.. ...hows the back, bum etc feelin any better hun..

Sunflower - Was thinking about you all weekend we were away...very sorry to hear your news and know theres nothing I or anyone can say to make you feel better..look after yourself hun you know where we are xxxx

Well off to put some tea on, before I go to my class and try to find some fat clothes to put on for work tomorrow as had a mamouth eating weekend...fish n chips, chinese, ice-cream n dinky donuts to name but a few....

hi to anyone ive missed 

luv
deb bee x x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Very pleased to report that i have 2 very good 8 cell embies on board   .... and wait for it........ 2 good 8 cell embies in the freezer  
I am unbelievably happy and can't believe it!! I nearly had a heart attack this morning when care called as I thought they were calling to cancel!!! Didn't expect to speak to them till we arrived for et! ET was painless, wish I could say the same about the acu!!
Still all i can do now is reiki the embies with my fingers crossed.... test date next wednesday ( so not long now!)
Am off back to the sofa now and will catch up with you all later, thanks for all your thoughts and wishes
love Piper xx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Piper 

Been biting my nails all morning waiting to see how you got on!
Excellent news, DH & I are dead chuffed for you both!
Two plus two - absolutely brilliant!  

Sofa duty for you my girl  

I decided to quit sofa duty today - had a walk to the library at the bottom of the road for more books,  stood giving orders to DH as he moved plants around in our front garden (excellent fun!) and then went to see my nan for the afternoon..

Getting the odd twinge down below but no other symptoms to speak of so far.  Eating brazils, drinking pineapple juice,  keeping up the water intake,  etc...    Just hoping the embies are settling in for a long stay now..... 

Rach - hope you're feeling better after the archery - do you get to dress Murray up in green tights?  Hope his appt with the consultant goes well tomorrow

Hi Pasha - the injections are no probs - I was a bit nervous preparing the very first one but after that they were fine.  Have you decided where you're sticking them?    Mine went in my thighs cos they're so white and pudgy there was plenty to aim for -  also I could see where all the veins were to avoid them!  I was ok on Suprefact - just a few niggly headaches,  but remember to guzzle water all the time!

Juliet - how did the jacuzzi go?  Poor DH - I'm with Zita on the nookie front I'm afraid - after having my bits & pieces in the spotlight with full audience twice in one week I think they need a bit of a rest    And I don't fancy Mark's alternative either!!!  

Hi Reb - how are you doing?

Clurr - I'd be up for doing a night out at Xmas, especially if it involves food.  It'd have to be somewhere I can find easily (not being a Donny girl) & park near (cos I'm a wuss if it's dark!),  but fraid i don't have enough leave left to take a day off Mon-Fri for a full day out.  See what you mean about planning your shifts so I'd say go for it and then the rest of us will have to fit in if/where we can!

A well - all this water is having the usual effect,  so I'll have to dash now  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi piper

top news two plus two frosties... no wonder you are over the moon....hope you takin it nice and easy ..

puss.....you sound like you doing ok and takin git easy it does gett boring the sofa..so nice to go see your nan...even better  to tell hubby what to do>>>>oh all htat water..i still drink lots now...keeps you regular if nothing else.......you soudn like you eating well as well nuts and fruit..i love pumpkin and sunflower seeds and i bougth lots today and some pistachio which not so good but taste good anywasy...as well as some pink lady apples...i love my apples and my dog loves the cores....
hi deb bee...gald you had a nice long weekend at the seaside...and proper seaside food too.....never had a jacuzzi....chickened out of the run across the garden...maybe if we get a nice day this week...
hi rach ...gald you had a good day out yesterday....im intrigued by your ovulation predicitor never heard of a spitting one ...for sure ringing  linda tomorrow...had to cancel my accupuncture this week cos was takin gmy mum for a sessions as well but she not feeling too good..so cancelled it for another day...hope she can see me short notice....oooh waxing not my favorite pass time....
hey clure....hope your day at work didnt get even more adventerous need two new back tyres for my car...shock horror 165 each yes each and then i got a service so looks like ill be window shopping on friday......dreading to think how much my car gonna cost...isnt it always the way.....everything breaks or needs repairing same time...anyway best now beofer i get my maternity pay soon.....shock horror...or should i say the pitence...xx
hi sunflower have you been to work today xx
anyway girls so so tired bath then bed...take care of yoursleves

BP XX


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Piper, that's wonderful news !!!  I bet you are beaming    Those embryos sound mighty fine so feet up and take it easy now  

Sending you loads of   vibes.

Becca
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi piper thats brill news 2 and 2 frosties i am at care today for scan and maby Dr if i have lost the 2 lb a big hi to u all sorry i have not posted for a bit i have been reading your posts            love caza


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

You all seem to have developed a fascination about my husband in Green tights! very worrying! although I must add he has lovely legs so it could be quiet nice! 

It was a bit quiet over here yesterday! Clure appears to be on strike! Hope your shift didn't get any worse yesterday hon! thought I'd had a bad day until I heard about yours! hope the pimms helped! looking forward to our nosh up tomorrow!

Piper - hope those embies are getting snuggled in, keep blasting them with reiki and talking to them! Spoke to Andie and Anita last night they both send lots of love and will keep reiking! Are you off work this week? Still can't believe you've got to have test and interview on the same day 

Juliet - Ooch that car sounds expensive! looking forward to seeing you tomorrow, will bring a pair of ear plugs with me just in case!

Puss - sounds like you've got the best idea, I love ordering men around, when are you testing?

Caza - Don't blame you for not posting on here the madness might rub off  is it looking like you'll be starting soon?

Pasha - hope you not getting too nervous, i think the anticipation is actually worse than the injecting! the only problems I have with suprefact is hot sweats and headaches but drinking lots of water helps

Hi to everyone else!
Love Rach


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi girls just checking on how you all doing...
im having  a poop day not feeling the best..so just thought id see how piper puss you doing... are your results much better than last n=time....ie qualtiy and quantity and  this time they did short protocol do you think that has made a big difference....

hi pasha i was just reading back on your posts and i notice that you are having ivf icsi...why did they say for you to have icsi if both of you ok..just  curious... 

hi caza how did your scan go today and did you see the doctor....

hey girls you know i got short term memory at the moment..but who was it who rescued the doggy..was wondering how it was doing??
love bp xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi 
making it quick as had another crap day at work .. tho thankfully avoided gettin headbutted today.
piper ..congrats hun. fab result. totally made up for you.x
puss..rest up girlie..i read the da vinci code on holiday.very good.
juliet. all talked out after this aftos marathon goss.. c u tommorow. owch thats one expensive brum brum. trade it in now for a skoda you toff!
rach..will it eva get better? did nicola the bls woman tell u about the nutter who came late to oxygen/suction training and begged  her not to send her away....yep that was me!..im serious about aldi...piper any vacancies? im not on strike just burnt out x. cant wait 4  tommorow.. dont let me get too sloshed!
debs.. would love to meet you...my body is a temple....im hurt youd laff and you aint even seen it yet! 
pasha..hi hun...almost time to start jabbin x
hi becca, caza ,sunflower ,kazzi ..and everyone else..apologies if id missed you off
ta ta 
claire x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Oh Clare, so sorry you're having such a rough time at work .... but believe me the grass is definitely not greener!!! Why do you think i'm going to an interview the same day as test day!!
John was very sweet the other day and said 'it'd be nice for us to move up your way as i'll already have friends' Which is an excellent point in favour!!
Juliet, when you texted dr zhao to cancel she was actually at care doing my et treatments!! Gosh you're car is expensive... 2 of my tyres were £200 and i thought that was bad!! Hope you're feeling better soon!
Puss, sending you lots of positive thoughts! Not long to go now!!
Caza, good luck for your scan... hope you can start soon!
Pasha, not long for you now - good luck for Thursday!
Rach, having just put the phone down i've got nothing to say ... just so pleased everything good with Murray! Have fun with the spit machine - can't wait for it to have the desired result!
Hi to Deb bee and Reb and anyone else my overcrowded mind may have forgotten
love Piper xx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Claire/Clure   hope your day got better hun.

Hi Piper and all you other girlies.

Nothing to report from me, only that I'm feeling a bit unsettled about this appointment on the 8th Nov.  Cant wait to get it over with.  I keep thinking, 'what if the cons wants to do surgery?  How old will I be then  ?....'what if my egg have gone off by the time I cycle next time?'....'What if I'm just physically incapable of ever having a baby and I'm just kidding myself?'.....'what if?'....etc.  I just cant stand the thought that my ovaries are just knackered and slowly getting eaten up by endo  

Apart from all that everything is peachy. Did nt mean to moan.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls i only do quickies and i have a short memory i am starting the short protocol got to do the ovulation testing then i start on the tabs Paula did her first ever et on me and it worked. she all so said to me to day she did not do it right neather.

Becca don't be sad try and stay +ive just hang in there and wait and see Hun 

  so good luck girls love caza


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Morning all

Finding it hard to catch up but enjoyed reading your posts.  

Congratulations to Piper on having the embies onboard AND frosties!

Thanks for the advice on the acupuncture and Dr Zhao.  Decided to bite the bullet and get booked in so will be having needles in my eyes or whatever on Saturday!  How often do you need this?  Any idea on the money factor?  Had a nice suprise today though, GP told me I can claim 75% back from westfield, whooo all helps!  Last cycle I was having reflexology every week at £40 a go, ouch that topped the bill up.  

It should have been my EDD yesterday, glad that one has passed, been dreading it for a few months.  Hopefully will feel more positive about the future, whatever it holds.  I have my nurse consultation at jessops tomorrow, planning FET around 11th Nov and then final round of ICSI in the New Year.  Time to call it a day then. Feels a bit sad having a final cut off but we both feel there has to be a point that we decide enough is enough.

Good luck to everyone

Lolly X


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi all,
Just got back from Dr Zhao... Puss she said she saw you yesterday! Hope you're well and not stressing in the 2ww! Lolly good luck for acu on Saturday - you're in good hands.... i'm in on Saturday at 4.30 so maybe we'll meet?
Becca, Sorry you're feeling down.... hope you're having a better day today!
Juliet, Rach and Clure, Have a fab meal tonight.... can't believe you're eating out without me!!!! Have a prawn cracker or 2 for me!!!
Speak later
love Piper xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Where is everyone I had to go to page 2 to find the thread which is almost unheard of!

Hi Piper - we had more than prawn cracker or 2 believe me Fantastic meal though! and the lovely Clure was her usual witty self!  we've got plans I'll ring you over the weekend to fill you in?

Juliet - how are you feeling honey? so sorry you couldn't join us last night hope your feeling a bit brighter today! Is there any sign of you getting to DRI to get that fibroid sorted out?

Puss- Have you gone stark staring mad yet in the 2ww how are you coping, when do you test?

Pasha - Good luck for the 1st injection tonight, we've got everything crossed for you honey xxxxxxx

Dee Bee - what have you been up to? hows the healthy eating going?

Clure - Great night last night hun really enjoyed it, didn't sleep too great with all that monosodium glutamate running round my veins though! enjoy your days off, Say hi to Nige for me!

Becca - So sorry your feeling down hun, really feel for you, Hope it all gets sorted out at your appt not long to go now!

Now then! the lovely Juliet is not feeling to great at the mo so think we'll have to organise the Christmas do between us! Can we start a list of where everyone lives so we can figure out where we're going to meet and potential Saturdays in Early December when everyone is free! also would people prefer lunch of Dinner? (I can hear you calling me bossy britchers Clure and Piper!) Hope everyone is OK with that

Love Rach


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi everyone

Still here, still waiting..... bored,  bored,  bored........  test day Monday 24th..

Still no symptoms at all,  other than the hugest spots imaginable on my chin and even lankier hair than the HRT tabs managed to produce...    Couple that with about an inch of dark roots (with grey bits!) showing cos I can't get my hair dyed at the moment and being so white I'm almost tranparent cos I don't want to use fake tan either in the 2ww and altogether I'm not feeling the glossiest, sleekest, most gorgeous Puss in the world right now!    I just keep thinking that if I get a BFP it'll all be worthwhile!  

Piper - how the waiting going your end?    Hope you're looking after yourself - are you going stir crazy yet?    

Rach - Sat lunch somewhere sounds good to me - I'm in Sheffield and can do any Sat in Dec at the moment...

Juliet - hope you're feeling better today - I bet they missed you rabbitting last night  

Pasha - Be brave with that first one tonight - it's nothing like as bad as you imagine - honest!

Clur - how are you - what are you up to on your day's off? 

lolly - hi there,  I was trying to work out whether joining Westfield would cost in if I have to wait the six months before I could claim anything - it got too difficult for my small brain so I gave it a miss!    Hope you enjoy the acc on Sat - I'm there at 9.30 that morning too... 

Hi Caza - i did short protocol (alongside Piper) too - the pills were no probs for me - other than trying to keep track of whether i needed brown or white ones each time!

Got to dash - hope to catch up properly later!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hello girls just a wuickie to say hello..and to say good luck to pasha for tonight first injection...good luck hun xxx

bit of a bumer i didnt feel too good to go out with the girls last night...made me feel even more fed up..anyway seeing midwife today...she coming to see me...
so puss and pieper hope you both ok...hi rach and clure..missed seeing you both..

lots love baileypippin xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon all

not been around for a couple of days been in bed migraine and being sick, and this morn AF arrived...  so feelin grotty all round and off work which will have gone down well.....
Any hows... Glad you ladies enjoyed your chinese thought you were going tonight though?

Rach - Prawn crackers yummy...sounds like you all had a stuffin time...  will look at my diary to let you know about xmas, would be nice for us all to get together..

Piper - Those embies sound like there well and truley settled in...when do you test 

Puss - Big spots lanky hair Nice sound just like a super model..  be well worth it puss...

Caza - Hi hope you are ok...

Pasha - Hope the first injection goes well tonight...

Juliet - how you feelin hun any better, any news on makin you feel any better....it was michelle who found the doggy...

Claire - Headbutted my god clur what do you do... ....hope works better for you today...

Becca - Try to stay positive hun x 

Lolly - Westfield is it for reflexolgy...i rang them and they said i couldn't claim....is it someone they recommended?? Good luck with your accupuncture on sat....

Hi to anyone i,ve missed

deb bee x x


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Afternoon girls

I just wanted to post a quick message to wish Puss and Piper all the best in your 2ww, and lots of good luck for your test dates, I hope you both get the BFP that you both deserve.

Baileypippin and Juliet, Sorry to hear your not feeling too good, hope your both better soon.

Hi to everyone I've not done personals to.

As for me I'm getting by, taking each day as it comes, had a really rough day yesterday, crying all the time, in fact I spent 45 minutes in my bosses office crying on her shoulder, she has been a tower of strength.  I also went to Care yesterday for bloods and the levels are down now, so feel I can move a little bit forward, though it is tough.  We have booked to see Mr Shaker on Wednesday next week for our review, so i will be armed with loads of questions.

Take care all.

Love Sunflower x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi girls

well the midwife gone and ...it was nice to see her...she said i looked well..i look terrible..greasy hair...puss  me and your sound like we are the true glamour girls at moment...cos i look shagged!!Thought id be washing my hair for a day out with our clure tomorrow...but well got to go for a scan because she thinks I'm quite big for 24 weeks...although she even said I'm nearly 25 weeks..i always get so confused because they gave me a different date at first scan..although i go on the ivf date...anyway I'm about an inch over my belly button up and well it could be my favorite old fibroid just pushing baby freddo up...but anyway she is moving at the end of the month and she wants me checked while she still here so she can pass me over to the new midwife..plus showed her the scan of my fibroid and she says that Donny need to have this and keep an eye on me....as Ive been told a few times lately that pregnancy and pregnancy with fribroids is different...so girls none of this is a result of the ivf(although the drugs did increase the size cos they were not there before i started stimming)so dint think this is a taste to come for you  its just me...see i had it plane sailing before and now Freda fibroids is here to make it fun for me....a lady who replied to my thread before sent me a pm with some tips and also to let me know I'm not alone...her advise has been helpfull mindwise..and reassuring to know I'm not making it up and being over paranoid woman ..she on her second baby with fibroid and she said never again after her first.....the only bad thing about Tommie i got to go back to where i went before so hopefully not same doctor nurses....but she was going to speak to them directly and also only got just over three weeks before i see specialist again......anyway theres all my talking...although i was stopped in my tracks earlier..piper rach you will find it hard to believe but i was speechless...got a very very very big bill for my  poorly car to come tomorrow...only money i know...she pinches you were it hurts... i know  iknow I'm lucky i only had one ivf to pay..but still not nice..need some clothes...although my mum got me three nice maternity tops from H&M they do arrange called mama which is not so duggy....all very dire really but you know best of bad fashion....

lolly glad you going for acupuncture..I'm sure you will find her a great help in every repsect...good luck with everything..xx
puss and piper..you girls really into the acupuncture now I'm very impressed..although i didn't go in the 2....Glad you both feeling OK and you both sound optimistic which is very positive.....xx

deb bee....ooh Hun nice migraine...don't feel bad for not being at work...i had a day in bed yesterday as well its your body telling you to stop...hope you feeling better xx

pasha...yes drink lots water it keeps your kidneys working helps with the drugs..you sound like you eating healthy ...i know you worried about hate needles but don't stress too much..i warmed the area up with a hot wet cloth and then pinched the skin up ..wasn't as bad..just don't look at the needle too long the quicker the better..i know how you feeling ...i felt the same but honestly not as bad as you think...even better if your hubby will do it..the more i built up to it the worse was so nice and quick......good luck  its your first part of your treatment so its a big day for you i know...think positive.....xx

hi rach...yep at last I'm off to the hospital...unfortunate back to where i went before ..I'm trying to be open minded...cos the midwife already given them the full Sp....glad you enjoyed your prawn crackers..and had  a good chat...

hey our clure...well i really messed this week up for us for the shopping...and i missed out  on my sweet and sour chicken...and of course your injection of humour into my blood stream to make me laugh..which is the  best therapy...takes my mind of things....so i owe us a big lunch..i know you wouldn't want to go anyway when you found out they given me a little ford something car...in replacement for my Porsche and i know you got standards...so the next time you got a day spare..IL take us shopping...plus probably better when i got over the shock of my bill..bet you glad to have some time at home instead of in the boxing ring!!!!hey my dads birthday today and i didn't even fancy marks and Spencer's birthday cake..so i know I'm def not well!!

hi sunflower....i know it still a disappointing time for you...hopefully next week at your review they might be able to see what they can do next time to improve your chances...its great too htat you got your questions ready.....take care of yourself xx

anyway a long one making up for yesterday...off to bed know to watch Paul Grady show  he makes me laugh too...
love baileypippin xxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls just came in to say good luck to pasha with your injection. and did u girls go to wock 1 for your Chinese its supposed to be nice there. puss in boots did u get alot of eggs from short protocol. and talking about greasy hair mine is bad too its a good job i am at the hair dresses tomorrow. baileypippin what dates have they gave u        take care every one love caza


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning all!
Pasha, how did you do!!  Hope that first jab went well, - you're on your way now   Good luck
Rach, sounds like you and Clure had a fab time, mm i love chinese! Don't like the restless nights from the msg though!!! I'm panicking now!! What plans have you and our Clure thought up!!!! Were you sober when you thought of them?  
Puss, hang in there hun, sounds like your doing fine... If your hairs lanky thats good news - coz at least it means you've not pulled it out yet! Not so sure about the grey bits though!!!  Perhaps you could colour them in with felt tip!! and cover yourself with bronzing powder!! There! what would you do without my superb beauty tips!!!!  I'll have everything crossed for your result on monday hun!
I'm fine, not any madder than i was to start off with and surprisingly for me i'm not stressing yet!!! Plenty of time yet though!! I think i must be mad - interview and result on the same day!! 
Caza, I did short protocol this time and got 5 eggs but good quality!! Last time on Long protocol i got 4 eggs and not so good quality! The only moan i have is that its the longest short protocol in the world!!! Happy haircut today! 
Bailey Pips, Can't believe you're feeling really bad again  Can you not have a word with Freddo and ask him to move away from that fibroid!! Fingers crossed for your hospital visit - don't let them fob you off this time! Although i'm sure they'll be better now, really hope that they can help you (((hugs)))
Claire, Never thought i'd be posting these words to you.... you're very quiet!!!
ha ha, now tell me where does the chinese fit into yours and Rach's diet?? I really must try that one! Hope you're ok hun and have avoided any more incidents at work!
Sunflower, Thanks for your wishes, hope your review goes well with Dr Shaker next week 
Deb Bee, So sorry to hear about your migraine, i get them too so can empathise with you - i wouldn't wish them on anyone! Do you get the whole caboodle - flashing lights numbness etc. Hope you're back to normal today, i find it takes a few days for the background headache to go.. and af too - you're having a great week!!!
Becca, How are you? Hope you're feeling better now! 
Can't remember if i told you but i test next Wednesday the 26th - not long to go!!
Hope you're all a bit more chatty today!
love Piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

mornin all

Hows things with everyone we all seem abit quiet at the moment....

Sunflower Hope next week they have some things thay can take forward next time, good youve got lots of questions, sending you a big  

Juliet In bed with Paul Ogrady you Hussy....  hope your feelin better today let us know how the scan went ....

Piper Are you sure your not mad results n interview on the same day..... .....whats the job for Supermodel....

Puss Hows things....

Clure Where are you .....are you ok..

Pasha Hope the jab went fine last night...

Still feelin abit crap hopefully feel better tomorrow speak to you all later

deb bee x x x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hello girls

sorry did not post yesterday had such a busy day....
took my dad and mum to Sheffield northern general hospital for my dads angioplasty then rushed back for my appointment...then one of the dogs my old teddy tag went missing in the woods for 3 hours...then had to go to Leeds to pick up my car..who is now a happy little motor...all be it an expensive one..anyway glad to get rid of that car they gave me....and then had to go back over to Sheffield to pick my mum up cos they kept my dad in..all this on feel like a bag of S**t...anyway..to top it all of the washer is knackered..wont let out the washer...do you ever get a period in your life when everything happening to you......anyway my dad had is angio and they put two stents in and he was on a drip last night being tendered to by two nurses so  he seemed to be OK...as for me...well they acknowledge about both the fibroids blar lbar lbar and that i am under the hospital specialist now...baby seemed OK..he not big and  he has moved a little bit he more legs in the air and head and not lying so flat..so maybe that why pain eased a bit..all in all..they were very nice...even apologised for before cos i flipped on one...mark didn't say much but i felt stronger with someone at my side...so engaged my mouth in gear....so got to go back for bloods and scan in just over three weeks......anyway the best news of all yesterday  for all my family is that my nephew Jacobs brain tumour has shrunk a little bit...so he still got three months of this trail chemo...he not going to be cured but it just it not got any worse and infact shrunk a bit...so we all very happy...i quickly forgot about the car bill but even then my mum dad came to the gallant rescue..and paid or should i say lent me till i become a rich lady from my house sale...
still feel so tired and want to sleep for a week but apart form that OK ish...xx thats me done

so how are you doing puss and piper...

piper you had the longest message on the board....normally its me or pasha who do that..we all been a bit quiet...not Long till test day and puss even sooner...oh are you tempted to do a home test before...??is it day 11 they u are testing you........bet you so excited and this part of your treatment seemed to go much faster than the first bit....piper good luck with you interview and testing all on one day...and your especailly mad for wanting to live in this town!!maybe we could do a house swop..xx

hi pasha how is everything going  with the superfract injections and when do you have to go to care for your bloods?? 

hi deb bee hope you feeling much better hun...xx

hi sunflower hope you OK Hun xx

hey rach can not believe its nearly maid marion time again this week has flown by  and yet seems a long week cannot believe it weekend all ready....

hey our clure...think me and you both deflated this week Hun...we can hardly muster up the words between us...i blame it on the dark nights...the full moon your nutters at work and my fibroids...never heard the charlies angels get any of these sypmtons...maybe we need to go back to the accademy!!!I'm sure we both be bugging them all again soon and have non stop jittering...even chocolate not lifting me out of this place....mark doing his pheasant thing today so i only got three dogs so I'm going to go for a nice little walk and see if the nice cool air and autumn leaves make me feel better....then gonna ring round and try and get a massage today...xx
hi Becca how is life in blackpool Hun...any stormy seas over that way with all the rain...
hi caza..thanks for your message ..does your little girl ever ask you if she can have a new brother or sister...apparently according to my mum when she was pregnant with me she asked my bothers if they would like a little baby brother or sister or a dog.........hasten to say both my bothers tell me i should of been a dog!!!!cos thats what they asked for...nice eh...has she started school yet or is it preschool still...anyway hopefully you ll have another little one soon..xx

anyway have a good weekend catch up with you all later love baileypippin  xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi baileypippin your family life sound a bit like mine DP mum had a stent fitted 4 weeks. a go my nephew had a tumor on his kidney and his lung he had his kidney removed he is now in remission he was only 18 months old he is now 4. elladee keeps asking for a sister but she did say can god plant two seeds a boy one and a girl one i said u will after wait see if god gives us one. pipper thats was good 5 eggs how far in the 2ww r u . pasha how did the injection go.sunflower hope your appointment goes well Hun. any one i have missed speak soon love caza


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hey caza when was it your thirthieth?


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi bailypippin the 28th oct i will be 30 so no booze for me


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

hope everyone is having a good weekend, weather not to brill but being at home certainly beats going to work.........

Juliet glad your feeling abit better obviously freddo moving has made the pain ease abit...
Hows your dad hope hes feelin better....good news for jacob as well...you seem to have been doing alot of rushing about no wonder your feeling tired get your head down and have some rest.....

Caza not long now till your 30th...are you doing anything special..nice prezzies youve asked for..hope your dps dad is on the mend, good news about your nephew being in remission must have been very stressfull....

Clur are you alright, are you at work or havin a breather from the mad ones on here...  

Piper hows things going hope your feelin ok....are you havin a relaxing weekend..

Puss hope you are ok to and are resting when do you test puss is it tomorrow or am i confused again...

Hi to Sunflower, pasha, becca and everyone else i've missed catch you all later...

deb bee xx x


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone...... how you all doing?  It seems very quiet on here compared to normal...... what's happening?

Puss.....can't believe you're testing tomorrow!!!  Time seems to have flown by (for me anyway).  Sending you lots and lots of luck..... keeping fingers crossed for you..... I'll be thinking about you x

Rach.... Night out sounds fab!!  Your so organised!!  As you know I live in Bakewell in Derbyshire so Sheffield would be the nearest for me if that helps with your list..... day  or evening fine for me.  Hope you're o.k x

Piper.....  Goodness me.... results and interview on the SAME DAY..... which comes first?   Good luck for both of them anyway!!!  You're making me feel nervous just thinking about it  x

Hi Caza.... good to catch up with you!  How are you doing?  Where are you up to within treatment?  I know you have said you're on short protocol ..... how does that work?  Take care and I'll speak to you soon   x

Becca..... how you feeling?   Don't worry about having a 'moan'.  In your situation I'd be feeling exactly the same.  Don't bottle up you're feelings......even though we don't have the answers ...... you know where we all are!  That's why we are here.  Keep your chin up .... and go and spoil yourself with something!  x

Hi Deb Bee..... how's the migraine?  Easing off a bit yet?  Never had one myself but my work colleague suffers from them terribly ..... I can only imagine    Hope you feel better soon x

Sunflower.....  Good to hear your boss is being so supportive...... I should think so too !  Thinking about you for Wednesday ..... keep us informed.... stay positive..... take care  x

Hi Claire... you o.k?

Baileypipin ..... Sorry to hear you couldn't make it out the other night.  How you feeling now?  Exhausted by the sounds of things ..... you're all over the place!!!  Is it nice to get the brrrmmm   brmmmm back?  Nothing like having you're own car back is there? If you're not careful you're going to be forking out for some more tyres at this rate..... no no no no !!!!!  

How's you're Dad doing?  Hope he's getting better.... any idea when he's coming out?  What superb news about Jacob...... take it one day at a time ..... but it's sounding great ..... hope it continues    Now then, what about you?  Glad to hear you're under a Specialist  and they've taken this seriously....... well done for extracting an apology from them..... you give them what for..... seize the moment and make it last!!!   I'd never let them forget it !    Are you feeling a bit more comfortable now Freddo's budged over a bit? Bet it's quite reassuring - knowing they will be monitoring you more closely.  I presume this will continue right the way through the pregnancy?  Keep us to speed with it all anyway....

As for the washing machine .... WELL.... the same thing happenend to me last year with my washing machine.  We ended up calling out the plumber.... I can't look him in the eye whenever  I see him in the pub now.......  Basically a pair of my thongs had got caught in the pump ... NOT a big a big pair of what I call  my "manky period pants" or "apple catchers"..... no.....it was one of the skimpy ones     I avoid him like the plague , while he makes a point of saying hello and raising his pint to me     I pull all the good ones you know.... story of my life!!  SO..... get hubby to check out your pipes first before you let the plumber in   .........

Well..... INJECTIONS..... not too bad really.  Think the worst bit is when the fluid goes in.... stings a bit.  Don't feel so worried about it now.  How long is it before you notice any side effects?  Only hubby laughed at me this morning.... (I've had annoying day so far) and I've been swearing e.t.c .... and Handy Andy thinks the side effects have kicked in already..... I'm irritable and short fused!!!  Can this have started already? Apart from that... feel fine.  I'm due to go for bloods on the 31st / 1st depending when period arrives.  Ohhh... do they need to do a scan as well at this appointment does anyone know?  Also got to have further injection training that day (menopure) so.... things appear to be going quickly so far!!!  Kitchens nearly finished..... so excited .... off work next week ...... headaches, hot flushes maybe?  Everythings o.k really 

Well.... kept up my reputation for long post...... come on Baileypipin .... don't let me down !  Hope you are all well.... sorry if missed anyone !

Love to you all, speak soon

Pasha xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Pasha   well you were definately on a roll and juliet will have to catch you up with the long posts......  you must type a lot quicker than the rest of us, some of us struggle with 2 fingers... 
What a laff i had with your thongs not literally of course...  and the washing machine man no wonder he raises his pint......ermmmm.....know what you mean about period pants .. Never heard them called apple catchers though...mt DP calls them my Harvest Knickers ...everything safetly gathered in.. 
Glad the kitchens nearly finished hope you enjoy next week off  hope you keep the side effects under control or if not just let rip,,,, 

deb bee x x


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Deb Bee...

Harvest knickers   Not heard that one before... I like it.....  

Love Pasha xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all
Just popped on quickly to wish my buddy Puss loads and loads of luck for tomorrow!   Really hope we see a BFP tomorrow  
Good luck
lots of love Piper xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

sorry not been posting much but things not to good at our house! (Nothing too drastic!) Will try to post properly tomorrow!

Just wanted to wish Puss all the luck in the world for tomorrow will be thinking of you honey and keeping evrything crossedxxxxxxxxx

Juliet great news about your nephew and hope your dads doing Ok

Lots of Love 
Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Puss, oooooh I've got everything crossed for you girl    

Pasha, glad to hear the injection went ok.  I think we get our selves soooo hiped up about injecting, that when it happens, you just think 'was that it?'  

I've been drunk most of this weekend, well friday and sat night I was, as we had a couple of dos on    Feeling guilty now    I was drinking red wine so I guess it that makes up for it (you know....improves blood flow to uterus etc) but I guess I should nt had quite so many...eek.  Off to go and bleach my teeth now.

Becca
x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Hope you're all having exciting weekends - what miserable weather! 

Yesterday (in a gap between showers!) I watched DH wobble up a very long ladder to fit a new TV aerial to our house  (and I thought I was supposed to be avoiding stress!!  ),  then we toddled off to get DH's new toy, a DVD recorder thingy that can do freeview.  DH has had a good play and sussed it all out now, but now he's going to have to suffer the penance - he's going to have show me how to work it too....  experience says this is going to be painful for him....  

Today we've had my mum & nan around for sunday lunch - mainly to take my mind off testing tomorrow!  Been having a few slight AF twinges since Thursday, but it's not developed into spotting or bleeding yet.  Still have a mighty fine crop of spots too - definately a bag on the head job.    

I'm trying to be positive about the test tomorrow - it would be so wonderful to be one of the lucky ones, but a self preservation instinct is also telling me to put a bottle of wine in the fridge for if it's negative.  Here's hoping that cyclogest pessary tonight isn't my last one!

Piper - thanks for your good wishes and I hope your wait is going OK with you & DH too..  I still can't get over you doing an interview and testing on same day - balls of steel!!  I'll have absolutely everything crossed for you!  I can loan you a black cat if you like,  I'm sure he wouldn't mind......    You're now my beauty guru - took your bronzing powder suggestion,  now have that attractive orange glow   ,  but the felt tip one failed cos I only had green ones.....

Juliet - hope your dad is recovering well and what brilliant news about your nephew.  You've had such a stressful few days it's not surprising you're knackered.  Did you manage to get the massage?    Are you resting today?

Pasha - hey good to hear you're jabbing away like a professional now!  I only had a bit of a headache with the injections I did,  but that was with menopur & suprefact together so don't know which one was doing it.  By the way, in our house they're called "safety knickers"      

Hi Caza - I got three eggs on short protocol,  but they were good quality ones which made me feel much better!  Piper was on SP too and did really well.  They'll tell me it's my age no doubt!

Sunflower - it's good to hear your boss is so supportive, hope you're having a better day today.  Keep moving forward one day at a time.  I'm hoping the review on Wed will be a positive step for you and will make you feel better.  

Hi Lolly - did you enjoy your first accupuncture session yesterday?    Let us know how it went for you..

Reb - I'm so jealous - red wine mmmmmm  Don't feel guilty - a bit of what you fancy does you good,  so a lot must be even better  

Big hello to everyone else out there - thanks for all your good wishes,  it's nice to know you're all there for us    I'll post tomorrow when we know what's what...  

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi 
best wishes for tommorow puss . hope its a bfp for you.
sorry been neglecting you lot..totally tweaked out with work..im drunk now and have that lucious warm glow.
anyway ..be back soon.
best of luck my puss in boots palxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
clur


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi puss good luck for tomorrow i have been peeing on the ovulation kit every morning i can't wait to do them i am a bit sad really lol i think i like them because there like doing pregnancy tests well its the closest i get puss did u or pipper have to do them.          see u soon ladies love caza


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi girls...

well i can see ive got some chatting to do..but ill think ill admit defeat to pashas post....and there is no spelling mistakes how do you do that......hey pasha...always good to keep in with the plumber i bet when hes got his pint he is imaging you in your thong..sort of like those 3 d glasses or when you got to the hypnotist shows and they say when you put on the glasses everyone is in a thong....anyway better the thong thatn your big wangers best to be known as a sex kitten...well to be honest i donnt think the superfract gave me any side effects i just acted like they did andwas attentioning seeking for sympathy...i think i expected to be feeling like a crazy women...so just went along with it....so really you just waiting for af to come and then its all go go go....bet you so glad the kitchen nearly finished...you are lucky your handy andy is so good...anyway a lovely week off..that will be nice..although i expect you will be busy at the house still....

hey caza...not long till your birthday hun..any special plans ..i think you ll be ok to have a little tiddly drink...thirty eh...oh i remember it well....your right your family seem to be on the same par as mine...what with the stents and your nephew..oh he went through such a lot at a young age.but its great he in remission....so on the thirthiest ill be buying myself a vanilla slice and shall pretned its your birthday cake..any excuse  eh......xx

hi rach hope all ok ..let us know how things are with you you sound like you got things going on  at home...hey on saturday managed to ring linda for a massage but they had gone to whitby...just my look xxx

i managed to get in for a back massage at a place...by the time i got comfy on the bed it was time to go...only a 30 mins back massage..it was very nice but i needed someone to need me like bread mix...so gonna book in at bawtry for tuesday..

well my dad..thanks for all asking about him...he is up and about..just he still a bit fragile...they got me some flowers today..cos i took them to hospital and picked my mum up which i would of done anyway but i think they knew i wasnt well...i hate it when my mum and dad go any where near a hospital scares me......anyway mark been mr chainsaw today and been and cut all my dads trees for him...otherwise hed be up the ladders trying to do it himself by the end of the week.....

hi lolly...so what did you think of your accupuncture experience.....

hi piper only 3 more days to go till testing...what are you doing on the day going to sheffield then down to luton....??is your chap going with you...

now then deb bee drunk all weekend and now our clure is on the old juice tonight as well...you wild things you....i wanted to have a sneaky drink of marks orangeboom beer tongiht...but its like his chocolate he doesnt share..greedy boy....xx...

clure mi duck been thinking about you today......i know you been working all weekend...hope you not had any more grief.... bey you counting the days away till next weekend....have you got all your paint and stuff for your house or are you still in the lawrence stage of frilly shirts and designing..hey oscar (the baby of the spaniels like the one on your handbag)...has gone on strike ....he wants to come and live in the house and he giving me big eyes and keeps giving me his paw...oh hes breaking my heart....he wouldnt come out of his little house tongiht not even for a piece of fillet steak.....when marks at work tomorrow gonna bring him in and bath him and blow dry him sort of a dogs pampering pooch  day ...even had to feed him his food by hand...oh poor sloppy doggy...he just wants some tlc i think...

OH WHOS LEFT..ONLY JOKING KNEW IT WAS YOU PUSS....HOPE TOMORRW BRINGS YOU THE NEWS THAT DREAMS ARE MADE OF.......WELL YOU DID EVERYTHING  AND ITS ALL DOWN TO LADY LUCK NOW ....DR ZHAO HAS HAD HER MAGIC NEEDLES ON YOU SO IM REALLY HOPEFULL...IT WOULD BE JUST FANTASTIC.......I HAD THE AF PAINS SO DONT WORRY I THINK EVERYONE GETS THEM THAT IS NO INDICATION....PEEING MYSELF FOR SOME GOOD NEWS TOMORROW......GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND SIR PUSS TOO......XX

Well gonna look on line for a new washing machine....seen the one i want today so gonna see if i can get a bargain..plus they scare me in the shops they always try to sell you warranty....girl i need some glamour back in my life....washing machines...this looks like the future for me.how exciting is that(not)..well freddo seems to be behaving himself and i can tell he has moved ...the pain really subsided last night..(touch my block head )..and im really starting to look like a pregnant lady ...even found myself putting my hands on my hips...hey clure forgot to tell you they have dungarees in h & m but my mum said they didnt hav them in pink and i know you wanted me to have them in pink so i can look like a really barbie girl.....im sat here like mrs budha with my towel on my belly and my boobies  out with now chocolate looking nipples(sympton of pregnancy not some chocolate fetish honest girls)......mark laughing at me and thinks it funny to queak themm.....um must rmember to queak his bag of marbles  when hes a sleep to night....
anyway just gonna atch the end of grouching tiger....night girls...
love baileypippin xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin All

What losey weather      what can i say everyone seems to have been pretty drunk this weekend had a few myself must be the weather gotta blame it on something.... 

Puss - Good Luck for today hun be thinking about you and hope you get a BFP you deserve will be sending you lots of positive vibes.....

Rach - Hows things you ok...

Becca - Drunk Love it   sounds like youve been a right party girl....Bleaching the teeth eerrmmm.. 

Clur - You drunk as well, another drunken bum...  hope things are ok with you know you are busy at work....

Juliet -     the image of you Mrs Budha I look like that alot though mines just a fat belly..... ....what can i say the laff made me feel better hun, glad you seem to be feelin a little better...

Piper - Not long now piper bet you excited and nervous try to keep calm....are you spotty and greasy haired like the puss....

Pasha -Think weve set a subject up about apple catchers / harvest  knickers  Puss's  are called Safety Knickers.. .....hows the jabbin...

Caza - Carry on Peeing mate   sounds like a carry on film....youll get there one day we all will.....

Melaine - Hi nice to meet you Tenerife its my favourite place... 

Well gonna do some work now....  see you all later...

luv

deb bee x x x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

MELANIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
hi babes ....great to have you back hun, i missed you.rach and i were just talkin about you on weds.....juliet will be sooooooooo pleased " the blonde one " has returned.
mel , hope this fet  is the one lots of love and luck girlie. xx
rach.. only spoke to you last nite ...best of luck to your boy murray for today... hope the inlaws aint drivin you nuts
puss...again good luck .mi duck xxxxxx
pasha...this is it now your on your way...we will soon be waiting to see if you make it in to the puddin club!!!
debs....i bet my belly is bigger than juliets too ..in fact mines plural...bellies! 
piper...best wishes to you too baby...do you test on weds? ....god i will be bursting to get in from work  to see how you get on x 
caza ..congrats 4 your birthing day
hi becca...why feel bad about bein drunk? .....unless you been talkin to god on the big white telephone....blurrrrrghhhhh 



oops sorry dont no how to sort this out... antway it will make my post seem longer!!







juliet.... hon ...glad your pops is ok. goin for all the painting stuff sat. lawrence a bit too fopish...oliver heath is a different matter!
fab news re jacob!
get osar in the house! poor lad..hes sick of bein in the shed.oh im filling up for him .
chocolate lurve...chocolate nipples....for gods sake juliet....your a chocky fetishist...bet you got the choccy body paint too!
you should get the dungarees pink or not! ...thought you were meant to know about fashion! . also naked typing...wrong chat room ...mi ducks! xx

only 5 more days at the hell hole...then off for 9. i got smacked about a bit last week as well as headbutted... so thats what shut me up!but since weds have managed to avoid a bashing!

re xmas.. booked week commencing the 5th of dec off.. so can we do something then if its ok for everyone else?
cant do the friday nite tho..dhs daughters 21st birthday party....god i feel old now ..she was only 11 when i met nige and i was 21!!!!
there you go im back to normal.....evidently a combination of mels return and retraining at the academy was wots required....charlie threatened to take my gun away if i didnt buck up! thanks you lot for sounding conerned re my absense... were you thinkin i was dead or that nige had padlocked our pc?

lots o love clure xxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi girls

It was a BFN for us... 

We're both really sad but we'll try again as soon as we can..

Catch you later when I'm a bit happier.

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi puss

im so dissapointed for you both...big hug love baileypippin xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Puss,
I'm so sorry to hear this news  
Sending you and dh big  , 
So sorry
love Piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Puss 
What can I say Im so very sorry sending you both a big love  

deb bee x x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi so sorry puss   love caza


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Puss - I'm so sorry it wasn't to be for you this time, sending big hugs to you and DH ,remember we're always here and anything goes you can scream and rant at the unfairness of life as much as you like  

Piper - just emailed you honey thanks for the concern! think Clure thought I was going to murder him last night! She did offer to bury him under her patio with the Bunny though which I thought was the sign of a true friend!

Juliet - hope your taking it steady thanks for the text it was lovely of you, defo agree with Clure, Dungarees are a must!

Clure - good to see you back on form honey, nowt else to say really as I've just spoken to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pasha - Hope your not feeling too bad on the injections

MEL!!!!!!! - Great to have you back girlie, we're your ears burning when me and Clure were talking about you and you thought you'd better come and Say hello! great to hear your doing a FET best of luck with it and keep us informed

Well I've had an eventful weekend!!!!!!!! ended up at A&E yesterday as  Murray's scar is showing no signs of healing they just referred him back to Sheffield and they've taken swabs this morning and put him on antibiotics so hopefully things will improve (had to get the outlaws over from Liverpool to take him as I couldn't get the day off work! they are such fun!!!! had to drink some wine just to cope!)
He's also been having problems with all his tablets as he has been on such high levels of pain killers over the years and is now trying to come off them! went a bit too fast and went into cold turkey on Saturday so that was fun! all in all an eventful couple of days!

Christmas do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks like Lunch on the 10th of December in Sheffield would be best for everyone! should really have kept a list of who said they were up for it! could you all let me know again and i will do a list this time! also the Sheff girls do you know of anywhere suitable! (they only good place I know is incredibly posh!)

hi to DEE BEE, Caz, Caza, Becca, Lolly and anyone else I forgot!

Lots of Love
Rach


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi everyone!

puss...hun im so sorry it did not work this time for you both   .take time out to get your head sorted.if you need a shoulder to cry on,you have definitly come to the right place. 
                                                                      lots of love kaz xxxxx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

sorry girls,been ill with flu.hope everyones ok and not working too hard  

hows the bump coming on juliet? xxxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Puss, I'm so sorry this was nt yours and DPs time.  I know how crushed you will be feeling, but I promise you will feel better soon hun.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

melanie and Kazzi, it's good to hear from you.  Melanie, I'm wising all the best for your FET  

Hi to all you other ladies  

Love

Becca
x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

morning.......
cant sleep...
puss .... really sorry hun...gutted for you .dont really know what else to say. just to reiterate were all here should you want/need us. take care x
claire


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning Claire,
I can't sleep either! Too much on my mind maybe!!!
So glad you're back to your normal posting self... i've really missed you. I don't know how you manage to do your job - i really admire you, i know i couldn't do it. You definitely deserved that wine!!! Kind of you to offer Rach your patio though 
Melanie, welcome back and good luck with your fet... fingers crossed that they defrost nicely! I'd just started posting when you had your break, i'm just at the end of my 2nd 2ww and test tomorrow 
Rach, spoke to you last night so not much to say... except glad you didn't have to resort to burying him under Clures patio!! Thanks for being there for me hun I really appreciate it! 
Juliet, great news about your dad and nephew, and good that you're in less pain. Have you been for acu lately? I think Dr Zhao misses you!! She always asks me for an update!! I think you should go for the dungarees too!!
Deb Bee, How are you doing? Hope you've recovered from last weeks migraine. What are you up to this week?
Becca, Is your endo appt soon? I seem to have lost track!! Well done you for hoovering the wine! A girl after my own heart! Although at the moment my body seems to have forgotten what alcohol is!
Pasha, How're the jabs going? Do you feel like a pro yet? Do you have any bruises? I found if i put an icepack on my leg b4 injecting it helped stop the stinging! - might be worth a try.. also slow down as you inject - you could be pressing that plunger down to quickly!! Oh well - they're Pipers tips of the day!!
Puss, Thinking of you hun - remember we're here when/if you need us.
lots of love Piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Gang

I sometimes wonder how we all get by with the things we all have going on...we must be all barking...  but seriously i get alot of support from u guys on here knowing that were all in the same boat and all paddling in the same direction...start my ovulation testing in my Nov cycle and then treatment I think dec / Jan so will be firing lots of questions at you, get very confused about all the drugs that keep getting mentioned as people seem to be on diff ones....but know when the time comes you ladies will have the answers and support like you give everyone.....
Anyhow enough of me going into one and drivling........

Clur - Glad to have you back to your manic   self begining to think youd been kidnapped.....  nice to know someone who can do abit of patio work if I need it...  sounds like you have a tough time at work  hope its settled down now.....

Rach - Wow what a time youve had and the Outlaws as well... .....Cold Turkey bet that wasnt pleasent hope murrays feeling abit better now, and you as well of course...

Piper - No wonder you cant sleep with Testing tomorrow guess thats the only thing on your mind hun...maybe youll be able to get some sleep today or are you at work.....

Kazzi -Are you feeling any better its bl**dy horrible the Flu....

Puss- Thinking of you and DH were here when your ready x x x

Hi to everyone else....Becca, Melaine, Pasha and anyone else ive missed....

deb bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Deb bee,
No sleep for me today!!
Got morning appts for hair and nails for interview tomorrow!!!
Then at work for a few hours this afternoon! Maybe i'll sleep in the car tomorrow... dh is driving me!
It's not too long now til you start and we'll all help you out!!
Take care love Piper xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi home girls!!!

yes i will happily pull up my block pavin for any dh who cant behave..but as i pointed out to rach..im not bein anyones b***H if we end up inside!....no prisoner cell block h / bad girls scenarios goin on here thankyou!

deb bee...ovulation testing... is that the weeing on  a stick thing? nice ..why havent i ever had to do that then?...is it cos i dont ovulate properly with havin pcos ?  ... well i dont know im not a real nurse! oh yes we will be here to cheer you on hun. " gimmie a d gimmie a e "...... with pom poms too

rach...had any thoughts re " doing sommat different?" im very scared with what you will come up with!....hey im very posh....dont want our xmas meal to come  wrapped in paper or in a basket! 

pasha....evidently your name hails from your "pashanate pants".... juliet spellin there for you.!!!!!!!!!!!!! hows the jabin ..bet its not as bad as you feared !

mel..great your back chuck...ivf on hold till next year for us...gotta have 3 af before i can commence next tx anyway.plus need to accqire some spondoolicks. my mum told nige and i she was givin us cash for xmas............bet it wont be 3 and a half grand tho !!!!!!!!

piper.........oh thinkin of you chicken....best of luck for you tommorow..hope youve got your balls of steel ready for the interview and dont forget the bronzer...juliets told me its a neccesity for you cabin crew/ ground crew /frequent flyer types.... but no tide mark or orange lippy purlease !!!!!!!!!!!!!
everything crossed for a bfp tommorow.........thanks for all the nice things you said..bless you.xxxxxxxxx

juliet........my little lifestyle guru....when is the new washer on its way to you.? no checkin out the spin cycle when marks out with his spade...filthy girlie.regarding the  mad txt conversation yesterday....i dont like milk.. makes me gip....reminds me of the nursery when they gave you them little bottles  and made you drink it..it was always warm..blurrrgh . think you best move in because believe me i dont have your will power to stick to diets/detoxs.etc and xmas is coming!!!!!!!!!!

hi kazzi ..hope your better
hi reb...hope your teeth a nice shade of white now
hi caza!
and puss if your readin this hi sugar...thinkin of you..xxxxxxxxxxxxx
love clure xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

mel
just give us the nod and i will get to work.......ruby and lily, the pooches  are always eager to help dig a hole. youd best start callin him trevor...as in jordache.. brookside cica 1990 ish !!! 
love claire xxxx


hey deb bee .. if i had been kidnapped would you guys raise the ransom? ........nah i thought as much  
clure xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi girls

hey its nearly a full house..all back on line...kazzi how are you girl...what you been up to...yes the bump is ok...ive definitely got a bump now infact mark said when we where in meadowhall yesterday that he has noticed that women were staring at my bump like they never seen one before...but you know what i say to that...what was he doing looking at the women to notice they were staring at my bump.think that just an excuse to check girls out...so yes another reservation for under the patio please our clure..although block paving just not sturdy enough..need some thick concrete......we had a good look at baby stuff yesterday...and it was hard not to buy stuff...chosen things though..still not tempting fate....i was thinking i was not going to buy expensive things  but then i thought yesterday what the hell..i might only ever have one baby and so gonna go for it big time..the lot..what the hell.....

hi mel...its lovely jubbly to have you back...at last the Blondie is back...and starting your treatment too...I'm really interested in the fet so you will have to fill me in on what it involves......hey must be something in the air a full moon Mel cos all the men doing our heads in ..maybe they got that seasonal disorder thing..or just pure simple pain in the jackass XX
hi piper....nails etc all glamour for tomorrow Hun...what a day you got tomorrow....sometimes the best way throw yourself right in at the deep end...oh Dr zhao i know i haven't been for two weeks...must arrange to go next week..was going to take my mum but she not got her head round it or what it can do to help so think she bit scared....my friendgoing for an interview for Thomson's too..on the ground a the airport but probably not the same thing..plus its not till next year when she would start i think...so good luck for tomorrow..more so for the positive and then good luck for the job interview...xx xx hey clure right the bronzer is a must nice American tan tights to match the orange face white neck and ice champagne lipstick and don't forget to talk with a high pitched squeaky voice....dint be showing your true Cheshire roots you be far too classy for Donny...miss your "thes out...and say am i bothered lots...you ll fit in perfect with the donny folk....xx
i really hate the abbreviations BFP OR BFN.......maybe its just me they just ring so cold...i mean  real life we would say guess what I'm pregnant or not good news...gonna tell the moderator that somethings in life should not be abbreviated......XXX

see clure likes it when I'm bossy told her off yesterday cos she was getting all superstitious on me so i got all forcefull with her..plus she did the same back today...tied me down till i promised to take her to the trafford centre...so we going next week for sure...even if i got pain ill or on deaths door think shell be pushing me round in a supermarket trolley...hey no sign of the washer..it could be ten days..hope it comes with  big red bow on it..and as for the ransom...we would put up them posters in the park saying reward offered..have you seen this women approach with caution she may bite...reward offered(nectar points only)

hey rach hope your maidmarionarchery skill was needed for the outlaws yesterday...i can see you riding side saddle with your bow and arrow..you see i think murray has been so excited to get them boots ina action and to get himself tip top condition so he can start a family that the nutter gonecold turkey....he wanting things to be normal so he can shout yeah hair  slap those thighs...no wonder he came of the drugs...its enough to make anyman  run before he can walk...maybe you should get him a hula hoop first so he can practice mvin those hips..men hey no wonder you wanted to kill him..just his heart in right place just not his brain in gear...anyway hope things sorted..tell you what them angels got a temper with you at the moment firing all those arrows at you pushing you to the limits...ok angles rach has had enough now ..so ease offer our clure will pull your little feather wings off.....xx

hi pasha...are you becoming an expert now at the needle jabbing..how are you feeling.......are you feeling good about things or getting yourself worked up..remember dont be bottling anything come here to the cheeky girls ..

off for a massage today in bawtry...so hopefully get a good pummelling in my kidneys.....
hi deb bee you know you can fire away with the questions...clures jealous she didn't get to wee on something...are you doing the short protocol same as puss and piper...well htink itsd good really to start preparing your body now...even if you just cut out one or two things...

hi becca whats happening with younot Long till your appointment with specialist...hope it gonna answer a lot of questions..and hopefully help with he ivf...

hello puss...how are you feeling about things today....how has your chap been..hope you managing to talk lots..sometimes best to talk.....i know it must be hard to get that result but hope it not made you too despondent but made you want to fight even harder for the next time...i know you will in your own time..all thegirls here really gutted for you...i think its hard to say how upset we all really feel cos we know how much we all want that good news.....you did everything you could..bet Dr Zhao is disappointed too...well for one will be hear to rally you on for the next time..i know its early days still but still i know how eager you will be to get started again...anyway just to let you know we really mean it when we say we are here for you...xx

hi caza...are you doing anything special for your birthday or are you getting something nice... apart form a little broth or sis for elladee ...or are you keepin git low key...have you told many people you startintreatment again...i suppose they will all thnik its easycos it worked first time for you last time.have you got good family and friends around you or are you like me secret squirrel....
anyway thought id see if pasha could beat this long message......gotta go ..phew you say...get off

love bailey pippin..
p.s. clure leaving big gaps in your messages does not constitute a long message so stop cheating....or the green duck will get you xx
p.s.wha about tgi or one  those restaruants near the arena in sheffield that is clos to the motorways for all of us..as long as we can have party poppers an crackers adn some shaky stevens playin in the backgroundit will be nice christmas were ever....clure your not posh...i know you do chicken in a basket...and do plastic knife and forks....clure suggested the little chef on the motor way .....ive rang and they can fit us in.......


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

only jokin about little chef...just in case  you thought i was serious..come on im the girl who wants to go to the ivy!!


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there

Doing better today.  Thanks for all your messages, it helps to know you guys are out there understanding exactly what we're feeling.

Just popped on to wish my buddy Piper all the luck in the world for tomorrow - DH & I are really hoping you do the double - fingers crossed for you.    

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

"hey rach... ..you see i think nige has been so excited to get them boots ina action and to get himself tip top condition so he can start a family that the nutter gonecold turkey...." SAID JULIET

well well ..rach , juliet....something you guys need to tell me? ..........didnt realise MY HUSBAND went for the tree huggin , cheese cloth types...this is twice now.. some thing for me to get worried about? maybe i should start pullin up the block pavin for you three !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

claire x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin

My god Eastenders last was brill with grant and phil....cant wait for tonight sad moo that i am and just realised its weds and its not on.........not so sure i like grant biffing Dennis very sexy.......

Piper -Good Luck for today sending you lots of positive vibes.......hope you manage to get some sleep in the car...

Clur - Yes Weeing on a stick or as i've done in the past all over my hands....... ......So you dont fancy the Cell Block H then cant say asd I blame you...  sounds like you've already got a new job DH Disposer.......the new way to fertilise your garden... 

Melaine - Gosh Hope Clurs gotta really big Patio of all the DH ....Can I ask you what FET is please...

Juliet - Meadowhall you go for it girl get what you want you all deserve it......How was the massage do you have to pay more money the bigger you get...  only jokin hun....

Caza - Soon be your birthday hope youve nice things planned......its my DH on 31st Halloween hes going out TRick or Treating....

Puss -  


Hi to everyone else i've missed 

deb bee x x x x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi piper good luck for today. having a halloween party on Saturday for my birthday we have combined it got a lovely witch outfit as for pressis don't no yet. still peeing on the sticks can't really tell if i have ovulated or not. i have two more to do we will wait and see sorry about not doing personals theres loads of us 

                          love caza


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

ok so im up to my old tricks getting names wrong..first it was hair colour now im back to names...plus mel she gone all chocco and blondie now so im gonna be lost again...

baileypippin xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Juliet 

You should have a valid excuse for getting things wrong its your Hormones......they mine't believe it....... 

Deb bee x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi mel and deb bee ...thanks for sticking up for me..yes i agree must be the hormones...well thats my excuse and im sticking to it....mel...i bought my first designer baby outfit yesterday..all wrapped nice in a little box....my due date is 5th feb according to hospital but 9th feb ivf date..yes been thinking about names....its very hard to choose..thought id start early cos my dog had no name for 3 months cos i could not decide....ooh the dreaded ironing...actually not too bad on a day like today..i been out with the dogs for 3 hours...we all wet..gonna put my feet up now...thats my exercise for today...mel when you have your scan are they just checking for the lining of the uterus thickness..?? that is quick isnt it the fet , fingers crossed they thaw out perfectly....plus another cheeky question can pm if you want but how much does the fet cost?
hey deb bee...yes it is hard to get comfy on the bed for the massage...freddo kicks away lots when i lie flat on my tummy...the massage was nice just its all over too soon for me..need at least a two hour massage.......
hi caza  what a fab bithday and hallowean you gonna have...i already had my vanilla slice on monday to celbrate your birthday couldnt wait till the 30th.....anyway just waiting for tracey to post with how her day went today ..see if she got a double whammy ...
anyway catch you all later..love baileypippin xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Just wanted you all to know....
the test was positive!!!!!!!!!
totally in shock.. hcg is 47
only just got home so will be back later
lots of love a very happy and stunned Piper xxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Piper,  WEY HEY!!!!!!

I'm soooooooo made up for you both !!!!  You have made my day.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

HELLO TRACEY....

          C  O  N  G  R  A  T  U  L  A  T  I  O  N  S   .............................................THAT IS JUST THE MOST FANTASTIC NEWS...IM SO HAPPY FOR BOTH OF YOU.........A VERY HIGH HCG AS WELL...ITS A LOVELY FEELING ISNT IT TO HAVE THAT NEWS..AND MADE MORE SPECIAL COS OF ALL YOU HAVE DONE  TO GET IT.....TAKE  EXTRA SPECIAL CARE OF YOURSELF NOW AND YOUR PRECIOUS CARGO...

IM VERY HAPPY FOR YOU BOTH...PLUS I GOT SOMEONE TO TALK BABY MUSH WITH NOW....

ALL OUR LOVE AND A FEW KICKS FROM FREDDO HIMSELF...LOVE JULIET MARK & FREDDO  ...CASTRO OSCAR JAY AND TAG XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

congratulations tracey    love caza


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Piper    

Absolutely fantastic news my little cycle buddy    

DH & I are so chuffed for you both - you've put a big cheesey grin on both our faces! 

Thanks - you clever, clever girl!!!!!

Love
Puss (& Mr Puss too)
x


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations Piper!  I was with dr Zhao this afternoon, she said you'd called, fantastic!

Lolly X


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Love this board very Halloweenish....  

Piper - What Fantastic News     cant tell you how chuffed i am for you and your DH bet your over the moon, cant stop thinking about it its sssoooooooo good.... 

Juliet - Nice to know the first designer outfit is in the bag... ...lots more to come .....

Melaine Thanks for the info on FET....Ironing I hate it I let it pile up which is a BIG mistake cause it takes hours to do.... 

Caza    Birthday nearly here......

Hi Clur, Puss, Becca, Pasha and anyone else i've missed...

Gotta buy my DH birthday card today its his birthday on 31st Halloween......always thought he was a bit strange...  

Deb bee x x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

morning all

how are we all...tracey has the news shunk in yet and are you still grinning...........just a word of caution with the cyclogest it gives you really bad wind i would cut down on the wheat big time..especailly weetabix no weetabix...plus absolutley no hot baths at all...no reflexology...but a big yes to accupuncture..plus dr zhao can keep an eye on your pulse etc...anyway plenty of time for tips..no heavy lifting at work...how didi the interview go..and have you told anyone your news?

hi deb bee...you got a very funky message going on there with all the symbolls i still can not do them...dough !!!

hi mel..oh thats so much cheaper isnt it ...so do you not down regulate at all with the fet and just do the hrt?...im picking your brains for the future.....
hi pasha ...how are you i know you must be working hard and is it your last day tomorrow then holiday for a week....hope the injections and how you feeling all going to plan...

rach hope murray doing ok...
hi caza keep on weeing on them sticks girl......
hi puss how are you feeling...x
hi clure..only tomorrow hun then you of for a week....x
hey i have done something really mad today..put myself in for a secretarial job...at my brothers company....theres has just walked out...so who knows might have a job..
hi becca hey blackpool on the news here in yorkshire today saying it going to be a scorcher your way...get your thong and your sun tan cream on and down the beach girl!!!
anyway have agood day all.take care love baileypippin xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Juliet - The Smiley Faces..when you reply to a message above the white box you type in there are some smiley faces you click on them when your typing and want to put a smiley face in...have a bash

luv
deb bee x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Anyone got any ideas....

Thinking of havin Acupuncture does the dr have to recommend you...If you want to claim off Westfield say, do the Acupuncturists have to be registered with the British Acupuncture board or whatever its called so you can claim the money...?
How much is a session roughly and how often....

thanks mates

deb bee x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi 
piper.top news there girl..belting!!!! well chuffed for you and john. really really pleased for you! 
    
well done hun
claire xx


debee    sure juliet will give you all the info on accu. dr zoah pays her a retainer for all the work she puts her way, ive seen her grabbing unsuspecting folk off the street....poor sods shes sooo convincing!
hey have you all noticed how juliets posts now have real paragraphs and no spellin errrors... its in preparation for her job as a temp! at least her brothers wifes can rest easy that their husbands wont want to boff the new secretary 

(see told you id get you back for the little chef quip pippin!)

the board looks ace doesnt it....much better!


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi deb bee..see when i try to put them in it just comes up with this    type thing.....
hey clure wish i was on commision then i wouldnt have to go to scrimp a living to sustain my lifestle....

dr Zhao charges £18 for your consultation..then £28 per session...im not sure about claiming didnt know we could...also on the day of transfer she comes to care and does you a session beofre and one straight after this is about a hundred pound......best to speak to her..i really looked around for someone who specialises in infertility and to be honest there are not many in the uk...obviously lots of people doing it....she is very used to ur protocols but if you speak with her you can decided whether she would be any good for you...she doesnt do any hard sell....and also ask her how you can claim.....her number is  0114 255 6789 or mobile 07793928078...obviously there are some studies out there and the results seem to be encouraging...but you have to rember there is no scientifc evidence to say it works but it willnot do you any harm...i would read up on it see if it is for you...western doctors seem to dismiss accupuncuture...at the end of the day i think its the ivf treatment that works and anything else is just a helping hand ..i can not say for sure whether i would be pregnant without the accupucnture aswell...but i found it helped me feel like iwas doing something...dr zhao does have some leaflets and there is a study on accupuncture with good results...think it is german would have to look back over my stuff for you....also rmember this trying for a baby lark is about two people...and so i would reccomend if any male factors involved for him to have it too...we as women seem to take a lot of the blame..but they say that a lot of miscarriages could actually be caused by problems with the sperm not just our eggs and our womb lining......if he in tip top condition i still think it good for him to have a few needles in as its called  REVENGE !!!hey if  icould get mark to do it then anyone can get there man to do it..icsi is still a newish treatment and they remove the tail of the sperm and so they might put ones in that others=wise would not of swam the distance...so any thing to help the slippery swimmers along and get them in A1 condition...anyway blar blar blar ..im cahtting too much...give her a ring or ring round and see if thre is anyone local to you..



hey clure....ive been trying to do joined up writing and everything in case they decide to have me..they did talk about having in a young girl and teaching her the ropes.......one part of me needs the money the other thinks ive actually worked all these years and this is probably the only year in my life gonna get off work...but then my nephews and nieces all put there orders in for christmas.......im working on £40 x9 plus two god children plus everyone else...BA still paying me till 11 weeks belfre my due date then you go on the maternity pay.....i tell you what if men had babys and periods....tampax would be free and maternity pay would be your full wage....its still a mans world .........and yet ive been doing man jobs all morning...going to go to leeds tomorrow to fired earth and get my paint to paint a few rooms....so looks like me and you clure gonna be having a rolf harris week next week all that paint all over....looking forward to our day out ..wednesday.....the girl who did my backck massage thinks trafford not as good as meadowhall but well its a change isnt it...anyway off for now..just having a quickie break..checking on my ebay items im selling...see im scrapping the barrel now girls sellling all my wares 
love baileypippin xx


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello girls.

Just thought I'd drop in to let you know how I got on at my review but first I want to say a BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Piper, I bet your both over the moon.

Well i saw Dr Shaker yesterday and he was really nice. I went armed with all my questions and he answered all of them.  He thought I responded very well on the long protocol and wouldn't change anything next time apart from starting on 3 powders of menopur instead of 2.  My eggs were good quality and DH sperm was excellent. I asked him wether we would be better doing another fresh cycle next rather than having a FET, he said it was up to us, he explained the differences, timescales, drugs cost etc and he can't see any reason why IVF will not work at some time, it is just going to be a waiting game.

DH and I discussed all this in length and we have decided to do a FET in January and if this is negative we will do a fresh cycle 3 months after that. You won't believe what made us decide which to do, it was the weather   we shouldn't need as many trips down to Sheffield with a FET, who knows what the weather will be like come January. Anyway I'm over the worse now, looking forward to starting again in January, its my birthday on the 9th November and we will be in Las Vegas then we are moving on to San Francisco so I'm so excited, I've been to both of these places before but only touched the surface and I've always wanted to go back.

Baileypip - I think it was you, who asked about freezing embies and how many they thaw. Well I asked Dr Shaker if they would thaw all 5 of mine when we do a FET and he said they thaw 2 at time so we should get 3 goes form ours.  How many frosties did you get?  

Pasha - Sorry not been around for a while are you d/r or on stimms?, hope all these injections aren't too painful and your not getting too many side-effects. Good luck.

Puss - I was so sorry to read about your sad news, hope your both ok.

Love Sunflower x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there ladies

I've dusted myself down and am feeling much better now.

Ditched that devils drug cyclogest,  had my roots done,  bathed in fake tan,  zapped the cyclogest spots into submission with spot cream,  eaten much chocolate and downed quite a few glasses of wine over the last couple of evenings..... 

Now I'm ready to be postive and plan having another go..

Still going to see Dr Zhao each week to give the accupuncture approach chance to work.  The book she recommends has a really good chapter in about chinese medicines view of treating "older" ladies for infertility which is quite inspiring - basically it says that by balancing the body's energies it can encourage more follicles to start maturing in the ovaries ready for future cycles  and also balance the hormones involved to get everything in order for success.    Sounds good to me...  

Got a review with Dr Lowe booked for 18 Nov - to see what's next.  

Still smiling about Piper - it's given me a real boost to hear of your success mate...

Will catch up with everyone over the next couple of days!

ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi

Sorry for not keeping up with the personals

Just to let whoever asked know that with most Westfield plans you can claim back 75% for the acupuncture providing you can provide proof it was recomended by a doctor if requested.  I wasn't due to see Prof Ledger so I asked the GP who made a note on my file should Westfield enquire in the future.  Dr Zhoa belongs to the British soceity of Acupuncture.  

Lolly X


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Puss,
Glad your back and planning the future, the acupuncture sounds really positive and now that your body's been told what to do I truly believe it has more of a clue for the next time!! I also have complete faith in Dr Zhao.. she knew on saturday that it had worked for me - so far more accurate than even a blood test. I have fingers crossed that you and Mr Puss have a good review and that it works for you next time.
Sunflower, Your review sounds very positive, so good luck for your fet in January... and in the meantime have a fabulous holiday and birthday!
Juliet, Good luck with the job - it'll probably do you good to have something else to think about!
Deb Bee, As you can tell i'm a Dr Zhao fan - maybe go for a trial go and see what you think... but i got much better results this time than on my first cycle. Care have an acu leaflet which tells you about the German trials that were done - try and pick one up or call and ask if they can send it for you!
Claire, ginny, Lolly, Caza, Reb thanks for your congratulations! Lolly i hope it wasn't you that Dr Zhao was pulling needles out of when i called!!!!
Well another test day to get through tomorrow - so heres hoping that my hcg levels have risen.
Take care all
love Piper xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Its FRIDAY yippee.....   
My cat Millicent seems to have gone walk about for the last 2 days so am getting up and down all night to see if shes back home so am shattered....if not home today gonna be going walk about to find her, I'm whittling and shes probably holed up in some posh house eating salmon in front of the gas fire........ 

Well Juliet - Fanks for the info on Accupuncture will look into it have had it before in chesterfield but for painful periods etc....would be better i think to go to someone who specialises like you say...On the smiley faces front your doing it right but to the right of the faces it says More if you click on that there are more faces for you to click on...

Clur - Last Day today mate then your off for a week...  bet you can't wait anything planned apart from meeting juliet....bet your well ready for some time off work..

Sunflower - FET in Jan not long to wait something to look forward to...

Puss - Chocolate and wine cant fault you puss you need it hun.....What was the book Dr Zhao recommended to you puss...

Melaine - What is your scan for on monday...

Piper - Wow bet your still on cloud nine...  hope all goes well today for your Hcg it will be sky high......

Lolly - Thanks for the info on westfield and claiming back..

Well hi to everyone else i've missed will catch up later...


deb bee x x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all, 
Just a quick post as i'm off to work, my hcg has risen to 143 - so everything fine and back for another blood test in a weeks time!!   
Hope you're all ok
Much love Piper xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Hon
been worrying all morning! wonderful news
talk later
Love Rach


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies...... how you all doing?  Time for another of my short messages.........

Sunflower...... how you doing?  Dr.Shaker.... he's lovely isn't he?  Sounds like you've had a really good chat with him .... all sounds so positive.  Do you feel like you've got something to look forward to now.... something to aim for?  AND you'll be off on your Jollies..... how exciting!!!  Las Vegas and San Fran..... what a fantastic Birthday you'll have.  So pleased things are looking and sounding so much more positive for you both...... take care x

Puss....Sorry       ....... but glad to hear you've given yourself some TLC..... go for it.... you deserve it ..... take care x

Caza.... how you doing?  Have fantastic    Birthday  !!!

HI Deb Bee, Claire, Baileypipin, Rach ........ hope you're all o.k.  

I'm fine.... feeling a bit irritable and tired at the moment ..... anyone else had that with the suprefact?  Or maybe I'm just feeling lazy,slobby and relaxed and can't be arsed to do anything..... (probably more like the truth).  

Off to Care on Monday (maybe) if BLOB has started.... but also to see Caroline about the MENOPUR ..... I only realised the other day looking through all the bumph ...... you have to have 2 injections each day!  Is this right?  Ooh nooooooo ....... I'm going into hiding   At the moment I get hubby to press down on my thigh. Don't know if this is helping or not or it's just the routine/procedure  I have to go through before I let him come near me .... but having to do this twice!!!  Ohhhh Ohhhhh       

Bit naughty the other day when it was raining..... felt miserable and went online and bought myself some clothes (so much for saving  to put towards cost of doing up house)      Went out yesterday in some of my new attire.... got back home and hubby was there ..... he just stood there and smiled shaking his head at me.......        Oops!

Not a lot else to say really apart from......

       

WEYHAY PIPER ..... how fantastic....  CONGRATULATIONS..... so pleased for you both ..... it gives  us hope ........ Take care of yourself x

Take care you lot...... speak soon

Much love Pasha xxxxx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ginny...

Glad to hear ther's another needle wimp out there      Honestly, I get so anxious.  I've been on them just over a week now and my palms still go sweaty  

I was wondering what the MENOPUR was going to be like...... I hope like you, it doesn't give me added side effects.  Has anyone had any bloating at all?  Only - when I was on Clomid..... I was huge and felt awful...  It was painful just to sit down!!!  I felt so bruised.

Not met Caroline yet.... reassuring to hear she's nice... thankyou. 
As for the tan..... that came from France last year.... but was topped up for a short time afterwards with St Tropez ..... I know it's messy.... but fantastic results!!!  Ooh... you've got  me thinking about sun beds now..... especially this time of year... It's so crappy isn't it?  It's nice to have a little glow isn't it?

Happy tanning..... speak soon

love Pasha xxxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi all had a fab birthday  to day got loads of pressis phone the care yesterday because i can not tell on these ovulation sticks if i have or not any way they told me not to worry and just to take it from yesterday that i had so starting tabs next wed and there sending the Dr out to me i thought u only got that if your paying i feel like royalty  then go for injection training on the 15/11/05                                                                                                                                              love caza


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

H A P P Y  B I R T H D A Y    C A Z A....HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT DAY HUN.....

LOVE BAILEYPIPPIN XXX


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi Mel...

i bet you are excited to have your scan on Monday...then hopefully have the eggs thawed..i was sat in borders reading the new Zita west book yesterday and looking at fet and stuff...looking at tips how to improve the lining...most of the things i did before like L arginene and amino acids as well as the vit B1 and vitamin e...but i think if you eating a good varied diet you dont need anysupplemtns.... the statistics are higher than what i thought for fet ...so its def worth doing......hope they thaw out perfectly...hey Mel i took the climival when  i started on the clyclogest and i have to say... the worst thing about it is...makes you into a little sex kitten...so it obviously getting the blood flowing to the right places...tingle tingle xxx

hi pasha ..yep two needles deep joy....have you tried warming the area with a hot water bottle or moist wet hot clothe its almost like having a steam facial and so opens the pores.....there is a bit more faffinga round with the menopur but to be honest i dont think it made me feel that differnet..in terms of moods although towards the end of the menopur you do become bit bloated depending on how many eggs  you produce...and you and hubby got no known problems so you could have a bumper crop....when the drugs first came all i could focus on was the big thick needle..but as I'm sure you know that is just a mixing needle...after that i was relieved so the little needle didn't seem that bad...best tip is to do it quick...like your in a hurry so as not to dwell or look at them and the skin for a long time...better still if hubby can do it while you read OK magazine or something...i know where you coming from...just think ten to fourteen days thats all...then you get the pleasure of sticking your fingers up your bum with the cyclogest...things we do hey......so hubby was having none of the i have had had it ages line in your new outfits....sometimes you need a bit of cheering up...do you have the spray tan of st Tropez....i like the spray booth when you go in and stand like john Wayne...mystic tan or i also like the fake a bake stuff  think that is American but it is over here now....not had it for ages and now I'm scared it will turn freddo in to a tango baby....

mum bought me a few things for freddo yesterday from mamas and papas them sleeping bag suits...i had to put the brakes on at one point she got about 20 things in her hands...must admit I'm still disappointed with the maternity wear for myself looked in next ....boring middle age women stuff..infact Dorothy perkings was a bit funkier.. but i think H&M and top shop and mamas and papas itself got nicer stuff in...i think some of the boutique websites for maternity wear much nicer..

hi deb bee...did you find Millicent? naughty being out for two nights..is she lapping up the cream at some posh pad somewhere laid out on a chaise lounge...my neighbours got cats and they sit on the fence and tease my dogs ...Oscar sits there licking his lips...but they not fast enough to catch them..they have a dart for them when i take them out...xx

hi sunflower....i have got ten frosties in the freezer..they did five on first day and then five more when they picked my two out...so that must mean they would defrost in batches of two and three.thanks for asking and letting me know.......i must admit cos I'm pregnant form that batch of treatment.we always said we would not use them for another baby and only use them if we were not successfull  but i got my head round it now.....it s just me and little niggles in my mind....I'm getting greedy aren't i talking about baby number two and number one still not here......oh check you out lucky girl going to las Vegas and san Fran...as you know ill be very jealous of you going to san Fran..any tips you need on places to go out of the city I'm the girl to ask...when i lived there went most places...are you driving from Vegas to Frisco..its a long drive that..or are you getting internal flights...be great holiday just before Christmas and before your treatment starts again in new year xx

hi puss are you too still golden brown and all glammed up and caught up on your full intake of chocolate...its not too long to wait to your review...meanwhile i think you doing right thing keeping up with  acupuncture...xx
hey up clure...hopeyou relieved your off work now...looking forward to our day out on Wednesday....xx

hi Caz ..Glad you had a fab birthday and .oh to be thirty again.....xx hey you must be special the doctor is coming to see you....didnt know they did home visits...best save him a piece of birthday cake..xx
hi Tracey ...glad your levels are sky high..for sure you are in the club Hun....xx
hi Becca kazzi and rach...has anyone had any thoughts of where to go in Sheffield for our chrimbo crackers do??
well my boy racing at cadwell park this weekend so I'm home alone with my sloppy doggies..although go to see him tomorrow race..was up at 5 this morning making him diary lee sandwiches..poor boy thats all i had and I'm diary lee on rivitas mad at the moment...infact struggling to eat much else..can not face traditional food at all....freddo will come out wrapped in silver foil with a little pull red release tab...
anyway have a good weekend all....this is a longie so my data bank of things to say dried up till Monday...take care  Love baileypippin  xx

these messages get longer there is so many of us  now..and  im keeping up with names hair colours and stuff so not doing too bad xxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi baileypippin them sleeping bag things r a good idea because they always kick the covers off. there sending the drugs out to me not the doctor   it gave me a good   though i must have not said it very good. as for maternity clothes there were not any nice ones when i was pg see u soon caza


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40710.new.html#new


----------

